# Summer vs winter coat colours



## Saigold (Mar 21, 2019)

Thought it might be a fun topic. So your horses change their colour in different seasons? Post a pic of summer/winter coat! 

Duke goes really dark and has a wooly mammoth coat in the winter. 

Montana looks pretty much the same all year round, although does go a little darker and pretty fuzzy in the winter. 

They’re both shedding already. Started in December actually this year.


----------



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

Not my horse, but a pony I exercised for a long time. I can't seem to find a picture of it right now, but when he was clipped in the winter, his fuzzy legs and head would be a completely different color than his clipped body!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes! Aren't buckskins fun? Fizz is a sooty buckskin so she goes through 3-4 chameleon changes during the year.

Winter









Spring ("sootiest")









Summer









Fall


----------



## lassothemoon (Jul 10, 2019)

I love this! I don't have my own horse but i thoroughly enjoy these pictures.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Here is my "black" Pony in the summer and in the winter.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Also some pictures of Moonshine (the blue roan mare).


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh yes! My mare is much lighter in the summer. Darker in winter.


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

Love all these pictures of y'all's horses! And oh yes, Nav is definitely a "magic color changing" horse! :rofl:

Whenever his new coat first comes in - summer or winter - he is super black.
New Spring coat:









New Winter coat:









But then he'll bleach out since he is outside 24/7:


















Summer is way worse than winter though, since we have longer hours of sun. He could almost pass as a light bay at his most sun-bleached.









But then his baby pictures show that he is a true black (I believe?) just fades from the sun!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That's the thing with grays, once they age into their full white/gray coloring (most start out as much darker, almost black), they are white all year long. So, you get to have long AND short white horse hairs , that show up so beautifully, all over your clothing and car . .. .all year long!


----------



## CopperLove (Feb 14, 2019)

Love this!

When I first got Dreama she was pretty dark, this was the first photo I had of her and even though the lighting isn't great you can still tell she's a different color.



In the peak of Summer during the short time she spent at my parent's property, she got very shiny and lighter and almost... I don't think dappled is the right word for it? You can barely tell from the photo but it's almost like there was a pattern showing through that couldn't be seen before.



This winter it seems like she's a different color than she was last year, which is strange to me. She did spend most of her last Winter indoors in a boarding situation with not a lot of turnout, but she came to my family after a year and a half of being turned out most of the time with someone's goats, so I'm not sure why she was so dark at first since she had been outside. She's definitely gotten more sun this Winter as it's possible for her to have 24/7 turnout where we are now. She also didn't grow much of a Winter coat last year, but has been pleasantly fuzzy this year.



I'll be interested to see what she looks like this Summer since she'll be spending a lot more time in the sun.


----------



## Saigold (Mar 21, 2019)

Love all the pics! It’s amazing how much they change from season to season.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

First picture is in the fall second picture is summer last is winter. Had better picture of him from summer 2019, but lost it when my old phone quit working.

Cinder stays the same he's black an stays black no matter what time of year.


----------



## Caledonian (Nov 27, 2016)

My gelding was a golden chestnut with dapples in the spring; a red chestnut (sometimes with a hint of orange) in the summer, and a dark chestnut in the winter. My mare was a light bay with dapples in the summer and a very dark bay/brown in the winter. My grey was grey in the summer with a few dapples and muddy grey in the winter LOL.


----------

